# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Israel-Lebanese Crisis

## DNoMac

Thursday, July 13, 2006; Posted: 4:18 a.m. EDT (08:18 GMT)


A crater is visible in one of the Beirut International Airport runways after Thursday's attack.
Image:	


BEIRUT (CNN) -- Israeli aircraft bombed Beirut International Airport on Thursday before blocking naval traffic in Lebanese waters as it expanded its military campaign against Hezbollah guerrillas who kidnapped two Israeli soldiers.

IDF said the aim of the naval blockade, announced at midday, was to "block the transfer of terrorists and weaponry."

"We are taking strong measures so that it will be clear to the Lebanese people and government ... that we mean business," said Israeli Security Cabinet Minister Isaac Herzog.

Earlier, Israeli fighter jets bombed all three runways at Beirut's main airport -- located in the city's southern suburbs -- rendering them unusable, according to the IDF and a Lebanese aviation official. As a result, the airport was closed and flights were diverted to nearby Cyprus, the official said.

IDF said it targeted the airport because it serves as a central hub for the transfer for weapons and supplies to Hezbollah. (Watch first reports on runway bombings -- 6:00)

Lebanese Interior Minister Ahmed Fatfat called the airport strikes a "general act of war," saying they had nothing to do with Hezbollah, but was instead an attack against the country's "economic interests," especially its tourism industry.

The airport, which is located in Beirut's southern suburbs, was renamed Rafic Hariri International Airport last year after the former prime minister who was assassinated in the Lebanese capital.

Another airstrike, on al-Manar television station, was carried out because the station is used by Hezbollah to incite and recruit activists, according to IDF.

Despite the strike, al-Manar continued to broadcast, a Lebanese security source said.

The Israeli airstrikes came hours after Israel's Cabinet authorized a "severe and harsh" response to the abduction of the two soldiers.

Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Olmert said the attack and abductions were an "act of war" and blamed the Lebanese government, which he said would be held responsible for the soldiers' safe release.

Israeli artillery and airstrikes have been pounding Hezbollah targets in southern Lebanon after a cross-border raid Wednesday took the two captives. In all, eight Israeli soldiers were killed -- three in the initial raid and five others in the fighting that immediately followed, according to the IDF.

The cross-border fighting continued Thursday, with numerous Katyusha rocket strikes in the northern Israeli town of Nahariya, according to CNN's John Vause. He said buildings near the hotel he was staying in have been damaged.

Thursday's casualties throughout northern Israel totaled 29, including one woman killed and 15 injured in the Nahariya rocket attack, according to the IDF.

The Lebanese security source said 26 to 27 people had been killed in Lebanon since the fighting began, including a number of civilians.

The Israeli military said one of its airstrikes on Thursday hit a Hezbollah operational command center in southern Lebanon.

IDF said its strikes have been targeting locations within or adjacent to heavily populated areas that Hezbollah uses for storing rockets and weapons. An IDF spokesman said Hezbollah is responsible for placing the storage sites in areas that would put civilians at risk.

Hezbollah, an Islamic militia backed by Syria and Iran, demanded "direct negotiations" for a prisoner exchange to resolve the crisis. Israel has rejected that call, arguing it would lead to more attacks.

"We expect them to be returned to us alive and safely, immediately without any precondition -- no negotiation," Israeli government spokesman Gideon Meir told CNN.

The identities of the kidnapped soldiers had not been released as of Thursday morning.

Hezbollah is designated a terrorist organization by the United States and Israel, but the Islamic militia is a significant player in Lebanon's fractious politics. Its leader, Hassan Nasrallah, told reporters that abducting the soldiers was "our natural, only and logical right" to win freedom for Hezbollah prisoners held by Israel.

Nasrallah said the two soldiers had been taken to a place "far, far away" and that an Israeli military campaign would not win their release.

The new fighting on Israel's northern border comes amid a two-week-old Israeli campaign in Gaza in search of Israeli army Cpl. Gilad Shalit, a soldier kidnapped by Palestinian militants there (Watch how kidnapping has brought region to brink of war -- 3:15).

----------


## tiger909

t just got worse...haifa's been hit

----------


## Rak_Ani

Lets all keep in mind that Hizballa is a party that was elected for government and has two representatives in government. Any agression of Hizballa against Israel is the responsibility of the Lebenese government.
Hizballa attacked Israel, invaded the Israeli boder and kidnapped two soldiers from inside Israeli territory. This is without a doubt an act of war. 
Israel is not occupying any part of Lebanon and was attacked from the Lebenese side of the border. 
We have every right to protect ourselves and it's about time Israel does something against these terrorists.

----------


## WithPride

:0lamo:

----------


## TheTruth88

:2explode:

----------


## Testosterone76

:Aajack:

----------


## CAUSASIAN

http://www.ynetnews.com/home/0,7340,L-4267,00.html

----------


## Phreak101

> Lets see Hizbollah kills 8 Israeli soldiers and captures 2. Israel comes back and kills civilians and bombs bridges. Who is the terrorist?
> 
> I love Hizbollah, I love Sheikh Nasarallah. Thank you. Keep hitting Israel with everything you got.
> 
> A group with 600 soldiers has embarassed an evil nation.


If surrounding islamic countries had taken in West Bank refugees in the first place way back in the day instead of supporting terrorism from within the west bank, none of this would be happening...

Shut your face... :1hifu:

----------


## TesticularFortitude

Causasian - ur messages are so filled with hate... u dont represent your ppl well ... u are pleading for ur terrorists to do more harm .. karmha will one day put u in the iddle of an attack and u will be paraying for an anti-terrorist group to save your sorry ass

----------


## tiger909

any1 who follows my posts would know that i dont tolerate terrorism,
however i disagree with people calling hezbollah a terror group...they are defenders of lebanon

----------


## tiger909

where did wasits post go.....im sure it was mgay anyway

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I deleted it. Anyone posting his first post about palestine or israel must be m'guy.

----------


## IronFreakX

> Originally Posted by *CAUSASIAN*
> _Lets see Hizbollah kills 8 Israeli soldiers and captures 2. Israel comes back and kills civilians and bombs bridges. Who is the terrorist?
> 
> I love Hizbollah, I love Sheikh Nasarallah. Thank you. Keep hitting Israel with everything you got.
> 
> A group with 600 soldiers has embarassed an evil nation._


 
YES! eye for a thousand eyes!

That's the way it should be buddy, you guys are killing civilians everywhere because your pussying out from an ACTUAL confrontation with an Armed force, you target the unarmed civilians well guess what bud two can play dirty!! 

If 600 Soldiers have embaressed a nation, 600 soldiers will be murdered brutally and thousands in causalities.

----------


## Teabagger

When Israel pulled out of Lebanon part of the agreement was that Hezbolah would be disarmed and there would be no attacks against Israel from Lebanon. Now years later Lebanon has given Hezbolah a form of legitimacy by having a dozen or so in its parliment. Now they represent Lebanon. If the Lebanese gov't chooses to condone and provide sanctuary to terrorists...well you reap what you sow. What Lebanon did was an act of war...there is disproporpinate response...there is only self defense. If Israel choose to level Lebanon and return it to the stone age...that is its right to do in self defense. A much larger confrontation is coming and much will decided for generations as a result of it...and the arab, lebonese will not benefit from it.

----------


## sofus99

Both sides are equally crazy. They are just sitting around waiting for an excuse to bomb each other back to the stoneage; a behavior that belongs more in the dark ages than modern times.
Every time one side does something aggressive the other side publicly condemns them, but secretly they clap their small hands, because now they have an excuse to bomb the other side again.
By all means, do kill each other, the world will be a better place without you guys - acting like 7 year old kids, but unfortunately 7 year olds kids with guns and bombs.

----------


## tiger909

bet u my dignity that israels gonna bomb iran's nuclear sites by oct

----------


## juiceboxxx

now the States want to point the finger at Iran. 

Give me a break man no facts no nothing as usual. They just want an excuse to walk into Iran and get them involved inthis war. so its Isreal and U.S v.s the middle east  :Aajack:  

They are saying Iran and Syria support Hezbolla bla bla well do you have proof that they kidnapped these 2 soldiers? noo then shut up!

----------


## Kale

Thankyou to whoever banned CAUSASIAN. Better late than never !!!!

----------


## Rak_Ani

> YES! eye for a thousand eyes!
> 
> That's the way it should be buddy, you guys are killing civilians everywhere because your pussying out from an ACTUAL confrontation with an Armed force, you target the unarmed civilians well guess what bud two can play dirty!! 
> 
> If 600 Soldiers have embaressed a nation, 600 soldiers will be murdered brutally and thousands in causalities.



Actually, Israel isn't targeting civilians, although the Lebenese want to make it look like it.
Does it sound reasonable to you that if Israel was targeting civilians, a day with more than 600 air force flights to Lebanon would result in only 45 Lebenese dead? If civilians were the target then I think 4500 civilians dead would be more reasonable number.

Israel bombed a neighbourhood in Beirut, but before doing so spread out pamphlets (sp) from the air explaining what it's about to do and calling all civilians to leave the area. This is just an example.

----------


## Wiggum

> Both sides are equally crazy. They are just sitting around waiting for an excuse to bomb each other back to the stoneage; a behavior that belongs more in the dark ages than modern times.
> Every time one side does something aggressive the other side publicly condemns them, but secretly they clap their small hands, because now they have an excuse to bomb the other side again.
> By all means, do kill each other, the world will be a better place without you guys - acting like 7 year old kids, but unfortunately 7 year olds kids with guns and bombs.



Bro, I couldn't say it any better. For the Holy Land there's an awful amount of hate over there.

----------


## Logan13

> Both sides are equally crazy. They are just sitting around waiting for an excuse to bomb each other back to the stoneage; a behavior that belongs more in the dark ages than modern times.
> Every time one side does something aggressive the other side publicly condemns them, but secretly they clap their small hands, because now they have an excuse to bomb the other side again.
> By all means, do kill each other, the world will be a better place without you guys - acting like 7 year old kids, but unfortunately 7 year olds kids with guns and bombs.


Stuck in the 6th century, it all has to do with culture.

----------


## Logan13

> now the States want to point the finger at Iran. 
> 
> Give me a break man no facts no nothing as usual. They just want an excuse to walk into Iran and get them involved inthis war. so its Isreal and U.S v.s the middle east  
> 
> They are saying Iran and Syria support Hezbolla bla bla well *do you have proof that they kidnapped these 2 soldiers? noo then shut up*!



Since they have publically stated that they will let the Israeli soldiers go in exchange for Israel letting prisoners go, what other proof do you need?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  You really do need to know the facts before you speak.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Since they have publically stated that they will let the Israeli soldiers go in exchange for Israel letting prisoners go, what other proof do you need?  You really do need to know the facts before you speak.


they didn't say this to Iran. sooo no excuse to go in there! and start beef/drama

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Since *they* have publically stated that they will let the Israeli soldiers go in exchange for Israel letting prisoners go, what other proof do you need?  You really do need to know the facts before you speak.


whos they?

----------


## Ufa

Don't think this will ever end.

----------


## Logan13

> they didn't say this to Iran. sooo no excuse to go in there! and start beef/drama


What in the hell are you talking about? I think that you are confused, please check the current events page in your local newspaper.....
You were bitching that they had no proof that they kidnapped 2 Israeli soldiers on the Lebanese border, I pointed out that they had admitted to it already. It is not just the US that has a problem with Iran. Perhaps you should get online and find a transcript of the recent UN Security Counsel meetings in regards to Iran and nukes. BTW, what is you favorite flavor of kool-aid?

And _they_ is Hezbollah:
*Hezbollah wants thousands of prisoners released:*
Fulfilling its pledge to liberate the (Arab) prisoners and detainees, the Islamic Resistance  captured two Israeli soldiers at the border with occupied Palestine, the Syrian- and Iranian-backed Hezbollah said in a statement.

link to full article is below:
http://www.blogsofwar.com/2006/07/12...ed-act-of-war/

----------


## Logan13

> First: shebaa farms is lebanese and occupied
> 
> Second: where are you now in the basements? or did you flee to tel aviv ? i advise you to stay in the basements and with the new raed-1 missiles tel aviv is not safe to 
> your olmert should stop bombing south lebanon and killing civilians or the missiles will keep showering your cities
> 
> Third dont you think 50 civilian (10 children) are not enough?? are you blood thirsty? beside no one left southerb suburbs and I am one of them and in my family there is 2 kids !! so its ok to hit it just because you threw some lame leaflets?
> 
> *Note: this is an endurence war not a power war and we will see who will last more!!*


*M'GAY!* Nows your chance, toughguy! They are at your doorstep, will you run and aid your countrymen, or just sit at your computer and bloviate? I think that we all know the answer to that...... :Aajack:  

Oh, and by the way:
 :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## juiceboxxx

> What in the hell are you talking about? I think that you are confused, please check the current events page in your local newspaper.....
> You were bitching that they had no proof that they kidnapped 2 Israeli soldiers on the Lebanese border, I pointed out that they had admitted to it already. It is not just the US that has a problem with Iran. Perhaps you should get online and find a transcript of the recent UN Security Counsel meetings in regards to Iran and nukes. BTW, what is you favorite flavor of kool-aid?
> 
> And _they_ is Hezbollah:
> *Hezbollah wants thousands of prisoners released:*
> Fulfilling its pledge to liberate the (Arab) prisoners and detainees, the Islamic Resistance  captured two Israeli soldiers at the border with occupied Palestine, the Syrian- and Iranian-backed Hezbollah said in a statement.
> 
> link to full article is below:
> http://www.blogsofwar.com/2006/07/12...ed-act-of-war/


Relax big guy

my point was that Iran didn't kidnap the 2 jewish soildiers so the states is looking for an excuse to go in to iran to start war as they do with the whole world!!!

btw: what flavor of cupcakes do you want? cupcake!

----------


## Ufa

Generals during peace time are pathetic. Nothing to do. The governments of the world are being run by Generals. They don't put their self in danger. So
they don't give a dam. Fire away.

----------


## Logan13

> Relax big guy
> 
> my point was that Iran didn't kidnap the 2 jewish soildiers so the states is looking for an excuse to go in to iran to start war as they do with the whole world!!!
> 
> btw: what flavor of cupcakes do you want? cupcake!


The US has not threatened Iran with military action. This is not a debateable topic as it is fact. I'll bet that the you blame the terrorist group that was recently arrested in Canada on the US as well. Please do not come in here and spew uninformed opinions as fact. And BTW, I see that you list Iran in your "location". We all know that this could not be true as you would be in a cell or in the grave by now if it were.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> The US has not threatened Iran with military action. This is not a debateable topic as it is fact. I'll bet that the you blame the terrorist group that was recently arrested in Canada on the US as well. Please do not come in here and spew uninformed opinions as fact. And BTW, I see that you list Iran in your "location". *We all know that this could not be true as you would be in a cell or in the grave by now if it were*.


how do you figure?

stop talking shyt behind a keyboard. Does it make you feel more of a men?

I'll do what I want. Freedom of speech and its my opinion/thought onthe topic. Your just sitting and bashing everyones comments that you dont agree with but your own.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> The US has not threatened Iran with military action. This is not a debateable topic as it is fact. *I'll bet that the you blame the terrorist group that was recently arrested in Canada on the US as well.* Please do not come in here and spew uninformed opinions as fact. And BTW, I see that you list Iran in your "location". We all know that this could not be true as you would be in a cell or in the grave by now if it were.


its funny how you know me so well and know what or how I think. dude STFU you talk too much shyt!!!

----------


## IronFreakX

> how do you figure?
> 
> stop talking shyt behind a keyboard. Does it make you feel more of a men?
> 
> I'll do what I want. Freedom of speech and its my opinion/thought onthe topic. Your just sitting and bashing everones comments that you dont agree with but your own.


Actually he's right bud, Iran is fvcked up if you do nething going against Islam, assuming you drink or have sex(Im assuming ur not a virgin) yeah you would be.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Actually he's right bud, Iran is fvcked up if you do nething going against Islam, assuming you drink or have sex(Im assuming ur not a virgin) yeah you would be.


not really. You guys see smething on T.V and believe it. Its called cnn american channell lool

come to iran for your self and you will see its not bad at all like people make it seem.

I was their last summer...you have enough freedom. You dont **** around with anyone and they wont **** with you in return. People talk too much fromw hat they hear. If you go down their you see it with your own eyes man enough talk!

----------


## IronFreakX

> not really. You guys see smething on T.V and believe it. Its called cnn american channell lool
> 
> come to iran for your self and you will see its not bad at all like people make it seem.
> 
> I was their last summer...you have enough freedom.* You dont **** around with anyone and they wont **** with you in return*. People talk too much fromw hat they hear. If you go down their you see it with your own eyes man enough talk!


More like been in the middle east, egypt so I know what Im talking about.

That is 100% false, atleast in egypt I dont see how iran would be any diff

----------


## juiceboxxx

> More like been in the middle east, egypt so I know what Im talking about.
> 
> That is 100% false, atleast in egypt I dont see how iran would be any diff


DIFFERENT COUNTRYS

ANYWAYS IM OFF THIS TOPIC SOME OF YOU NEED TO GROW UP LOGAN!!

----------


## tiger909

is israel's attack o lebanon's infrastructure, (transportation, energy) legal or appropiate......?

----------


## IronFreakX

> is israel's attack o lebanon's infrastructure, (transportation, energy) legal or appropiate......?


Kidnapping a Soldier is declaring war, they declared war so fvck em

War is WAR anything goes

----------


## juiceboxxx

will just see where this war takes us

----------


## tiger909

> Kidnapping a Soldier is declaring war, they declared war so fvck em
> 
> War is WAR anything goes


so an appropiate response would be to bomb a tel aviv starbucks?

----------


## IronFreakX

> so an appropiate response would be to bomb a tel aviv starbucks?


ALL IS FAIR IN WAR.

But, the second Lebanon does that, Israel will launch a FULL WAR

GO FOR IT I SAY  :Shoot:

----------


## Logan13

> DIFFERENT COUNTRYS
> 
> ANYWAYS IM OFF THIS TOPIC SOME OF YOU NEED TO GROW UP LOGAN!!


Ok, thanks..................

----------


## juiceboxxx

> ALL IS FAIR IN WAR.
> 
> But, the second Lebanon does that, Israel will launch a FULL WAR
> 
> GO FOR IT I SAY


if Isreal attacks Syria Iran will nuke there ass

then U.S will attack Iran

like I said in the end it will be isreal and u.s v.s the middle east 

you can call it world war 3 i guess. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## IronFreakX

> if Isreal attacks Syria Iran will nuke there ass
> 
> then U.S will attack Iran
> 
> like I said in the end it will be isreal and u.s v.s the middle east 
> 
> you can call it world war 3 i guess.


If so, one part of the world will be leveled to the ground and its not gonna us.

*hint: Lebanon, Syria and Iran.

----------


## Logan13

> if Isreal attacks Syria Iran will nuke there ass
> 
> then U.S will attack Iran
> 
> like I said in the end it will be isreal and u.s v.s the middle east 
> 
> you can call it world war 3 i guess.


I thought that Iran just wanted the nuclear power as a source of energy only...hmmm. I do not believe that Iran has the capability to launch a nuclear weapon yet. Yes, and after the US and Israel bombs them back to where they are culturely(6th century), we will convert them all to Christianity and Judiaism...... :Wink/Grin:  

 :0flag:

----------


## juiceboxxx

> If so, one part of the world will be leveled to the ground and its not gonna us.
> 
> *hint: Lebanon, Syria and Iran.


lol will see boys will see let the games begin :Wink/Grin:  

you guys bad mouth us middle easterns soo much its not even funny! Its like what did we do to deserve to be treated like animals? were human too

yehh will probably lose the war but will lose it like a menn!!! will see what happends  :Wink: 

ALLLAHHHH IS BLESSSINGG!!!

----------


## Logan13

> its funny how you know me so well and know what or how I think. dude STFU you talk too much shyt!!!


Now I know why you are so smart and well-informed in regards to Geopolitics. You are a 21 year old college student, of course you are an expert on these things. BTW, your mom called, she needs you to bring the mini-van home so that she can go get some groceries.....sillyboy!

----------


## juiceboxxx

> I thought that Iran just wanted the nuclear power as a source of energy only...hmmm. I do not believe that Iran has the capability to launch a nuclear weapon yet. Yes, and after the US and Israel bombs them back to where they are culturely(6th century), we will convert them all to Christianity and Judiaism......


no we wanted it to use it in war  :Wink: 

why is it okay for u.s and isreal to have it but not iran? cuz other countrys like u.s and isreal fear iran as an attacker to bombing them? give me a break man!!!

and what do you mean you dont think Iran has the capability to launch a nuclear weapon lol this is a bunch of jokeeers in here!!!

dude...wheres caucasion? he will explain to these guys whats up in the middle east

----------


## Logan13

> lol will see boys will see let the games begin 
> 
> you guys bad mouth us middle easterns soo much its not even funny! Its like what did we do to deserve to be treated like animals? were human too
> 
> *yehh will probably lose the war but will lose it like a menn!!!* will see what happends 
> 
> ALLLAHHHH IS BLESSSINGG!!!


Men do not _target_ women and children.

----------


## Logan13

> no we wanted it to use it in war 
> 
> why is it okay for u.s and isreal to have it but not iran? cuz other countrys like u.s and isreal fear iran as an attacker to bombing them? give me a break man!!!
> 
> and what do you mean you dont think Iran has the capability to launch a nuclear weapon lol this is a bunch of jokeeers in here!!!
> 
> dude...wheres caucasion? he will explain to these guys whats up in the middle east


His crazy ass has been banned, you are on your own big boy.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Now I know why you are so smart and well-informed in regards to Geopolitics. You are a 21 year old college student, of course you are an expert on these things. BTW, your mom called, she needs you to bring the mini-van home so that she can go get some groceries.....sillyboy!


ohh no I'm hurt  :Frown: 

age doesn't mean nothing. Look at you for example. your soem 30 40 yr old that likes to sit and hate on other countrys as a hobby!

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Men do not _target_ women and children.


It's not like we have. It hasn't even begun yet!

----------


## juiceboxxx

> His crazy ass has been banned, you are on your own big boy.


lol on my way?

ohh why for not agreeing with you? for having my opinion and view of things differently? I'm not beinf soo rude and hatfull liek you saying we should get bombed then turn into christians etc....

who the fuk are you to make these kind of statements? who gives you these rights? 

did you hear me ever say..." we will bomb u.s then turn them into muslims?" nooo and this is a 21 yr odl so you smarten up mr. mature older men not me. take your own adivce.

----------


## Logan13

> lol on my way?
> 
> ohh why for not agreeing with you? for having my opinion and view of things differently? I'm not beinf soo rude and hatfull liek you saying we should get bombed then turn into christians etc....
> 
> who the fuk are you to make these kind of statements? who gives you these rights? 
> 
> did you hear me ever say..." we will bomb u.s then turn them into muslims?" nooo and this is a 21 yr odl so you smarten up mr. mature older men not me. take your own adivce.


I did not type "on your way". That is not for me to say. Brush up on English there bigboy. As for what I have typed, stupid posts require a stupid post in response.

----------


## IronFreakX

> I thought that Iran just wanted the nuclear power as a source of energy only...hmmm. I do not believe that Iran has the capability to launch a nuclear weapon yet. Yes, and after the US and Israel bombs them back to where they are culturely(6th century), *we will convert them all to Christianity and Judiaism......*


 :No No:   :No No:  

SATANISM!

----------


## juiceboxxx

> SATANISM!


this guy is racist man!!! im done with him!!

----------


## IronFreakX

> lol will see boys will see let the games begin 
> 
> you guys bad mouth us middle easterns soo much its not even funny! Its like what did we do to deserve to be treated like animals? were human too
> 
> yehh will probably lose the war but will lose it like a menn!!! will see what happends 
> 
> ALLLAHHHH IS BLESSSINGG!!!


lol funny you should say that, when you're sitting in Canada which is an ally of the US and not fighting just talking.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .......  :Haha:  


Lose like men or women, keyword here is :lose 

 :Evil2:

----------


## juiceboxxx

> lol funny you should say that, when you're sitting in Canada which is an ally of the US and not fighting just talking.... .......  
> 
> 
> Lose like men or women, keyword here is :lose


we all have different opinions and views which is fine win or lose who cares but what I dont like is when people go over the line! thats when things get fuked up like our friend logan here did.

----------


## zOaib

> lol on my way?
> 
> ohh why for not agreeing with you? for having my opinion and view of things differently? I'm not beinf soo rude and hatfull liek you saying we should get bombed then turn into christians etc....
> 
> who the fuk are you to make these kind of statements? who gives you these rights? 
> 
> did you hear me ever say..." we will bomb u.s then turn them into muslims?" nooo and this is a 21 yr odl so you smarten up mr. mature older men not me. take your own adivce.


juiceboxxx ....... i hear your emotion towards your fellow muslims , but dont let it get the best of u , U mentioned Allah's Blessing , i ask u to Pray for his Mercy , Inshallah .....

Kull Ho Wallah Ho Ahad , Allah Hussamad , Lam Ya Lid Wa llam U Ladd , Wallam Ya Kullahu Kofowann Ahad.

----------


## IronFreakX

> this guy is racist man!!! im done with him!!


LOL how is me wanting to spread Satanism racist?? damn  :LOL:

----------


## juiceboxxx

> juiceboxxx ....... i hear your emotion towards your fellow muslims , but dont let it get the best of u , U mentioned Allah's Blessing , i ask u to Pray for his Mercy , Inshallah .....
> 
> Kull Ho Wallah Ho Ahad , Allah Hussamad , Lam Ya Lid Wa llam U Ladd , Wallam Ya Kullahu Kofowann Ahad.


thanx bro and I wont let it get the best of me  :Asskiss:  

who knows what will happen bro. Their might not even be a war lets hope/pray. Will just wait and see I guess.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> LOL how is me wanting to spread Satanism racist?? damn


NOT YOU !!!

I ment Logan! and that satnasim response of his!

----------


## tiger909

this needs to get back on topic pretty soon

----------


## IronFreakX

> NOT YOU !!!
> 
> I ment Logan! and that satnasim response of his!


 :Hmmmm:  

I'm the one who said we should spread Satanism

----------


## tiger909

has any1 noticed that proviron /mgay has been viewing this thread for 2 hours?

----------


## Logan13

> NOT YOU !!!
> 
> I ment Logan! and that satnasim response of his!


Regardless, as a fellow human being, I do care about you.
I just despise your uneducated opinions that you try to pass off as fact.
Just keeping it real.

----------


## Logan13

> has any1 noticed that proviron/mgay has been viewing this thread for 2 hours?


mods have been contacted, they are just deciding how to best rid ourselves of mgays presence for good.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Regardless, as a fellow human being, I do care about you.
> I just despise your uneducated opinions that you try to pass off as fact.
> Just keeping it real.



bahhhh!!!!

I dont need you to care for me. I live in Canada where its peacfull for far that is  :LOL:  

uneducated? i wont even bother dude! think how you want. It is what it is.

----------


## juiceboxxx

logan=  : Sterb127:  dipped in some uranium!! lol

----------


## IronFreakX

> has any1 noticed that proviron/mgay has been viewing this thread for 2 hours?


He has no life  :Aajack:

----------


## IronFreakX

> logan=  dipped in some uranium!! lol


 :Shoot:  :Shoot:  :Shoot:  :Shoot:

----------


## juiceboxxx

:Bblaser:   :AaSport14:   :2shockxxx:   :0violent Smiley 050:

----------


## IronFreakX

Who'll be in the Special forces/SEALs or atleast the Army? IFX

Who will have the sufficient knowledge and means? IFX

WHO WONT? juiceboxxx


 :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Who'll be in the Special forces/SEALs or atleast the Army? IFX
> 
> Who will have the sufficient knowledge and means? IFX
> 
> WHO WONT? juiceboxxx



lol shut up!!! :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Teabagger

Well...Hezbollah HQ in Lebanon is a smoking hole in the ground now...and some leaders in the parliment are saying its time for the Lebanese government to take back control of S. Lebanon and that it is only the governments right to take military action against another state, not a political party with an armed wing. Hmmm...seems things may be getting interesting for Hezbollah soon. Their days are numbered. I think the days of backing from Syria are coming to an end, as well as Syria providing sanctuary for them. Now Iran is another matter. But actually, off camera, the whole world is just waiting for the opportunity to pull the trigger on that whole mess of a country. 

As I said earlier..this is far from over and the results will affect several generations to come...and Lebanon will be the better for it in the end cause they may finally be finding the will and understanding that allowing terrorists to reside and flourish, and mount attacks on neighbors from their borders just does not pay off.

So M-gay and C...are you guys going to the Gay Pride days and parades in Israel?? I thought I saw a picture of you two in Outlords post.

----------


## Logan13

> lol shut up!!!


At least we can all still have fun. icons rule!

----------


## juiceboxxx

> At least we can all still have fun. icons rule!


yess sir we can  :LOL:  

I love how on every post you have a title "fun" :AaGreen22:

----------


## tiger909

> Well...Hezbollah HQ in Lebanon is a smoking hole in the ground now...and some leaders in the parliment are saying its time for the Lebanese government to take back control of S. Lebanon and that it is only the governments right to take military action against another state, not a political party with an armed wing. Hmmm...seems things may be getting interesting for Hezbollah soon. Their days are numbered. I think the days of backing from Syria are coming to an end, as well as Syria providing sanctuary for them. Now Iran is another matter. But actually, off camera, the whole world is just waiting for the opportunity to pull the trigger on that whole mess of a country. 
> 
> As I said earlier..this is far from over and the results will affect several generations to come...and Lebanon will be the better for it in the end cause they may finally be finding the will and understanding that allowing terrorists to reside and flourish, and mount attacks on neighbors from their borders just does not pay off.
> 
> So M-gay and C...are you guys going to the Gay Pride days and parades in Israel?? I thought I saw a picture of you two in Outlords post.



1) hezbollah is not a terror group
2)you underestimate hezbollahs popularity in lebanon....i guarantee that at least 60% of lebanese men would fight for them, and 85% at least supports their current campaign

----------


## tiger909

regardless of whether you support the current conflict, how else were 1000s of lebanese being held without due process to be released?

----------


## Kale

> regardless of whether you support the current conflict, how else were 1000s of lebanese being held without due process to be released?


Somehow I dont think decalring war on Israel was the way to get them released, do you ?

----------


## rake922

How come they keep fighting? 
You hit me, I hit you...
It looks immature

----------


## mcpeepants

> If surrounding islamic countries had taken in West Bank refugees in the first place way back in the day instead of supporting terrorism from within the west bank, none of this would be happening...
> 
> Shut your face...


Why should surrounding countries take in West Bank refugees? West Bank refugees are from the West Bank. Why should they be kicked out?

----------


## tiger909

> Somehow I dont think decalring war on Israel was the way to get them released, do you ?


i dont mean waging war....but using israeli soldiers to barter

----------


## Teabagger

> 1) hezbollah is not a terror group
> 2)you underestimate hezbollahs popularity in lebanon....i guarantee that at least 60% of lebanese men would fight for them, and 85% at least supports their current campaign


You can call them what you like...but if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, it ain't no friggin' swan. 

Don't come here spouting percentages of support the Hez has in Lebanon unless you can back it up with proof. I spoke with Christian Lebanase and I can say they are 100% opposed to the Hez and would rather fight them than be with them...they see them as a cancer on their country. And if they have soooooo much support from the people why are their numbers not larger in the parliment? Why hasn't the military been superceded by the Hez? You live in such a fantasy world just like the Hollywood liberals in the US who think they are representative of the majority of Americans. They are out of touch, just as people who are who make statements like you did. The Hez is finished...kaput...done, and as a side note, Hamas will be following them soon enough as well.

The world is learning to be done with the likes of those scum, cancers on humanity.

Have a nice day.

----------


## Teabagger

> i dont mean waging war....but using israeli soldiers to barter


The killing and kidnapping of those soliders was an act of war...playtime over boys and girls. Now its time to run with the big dogs, or get under the porch.

----------


## tiger909

it really goes bCK TO ISREel's former policy, of course if you trade hundreds of lebanese for dead soldiers your gonna encourage that behaviour in the future

----------


## tiger909

> You can call them what you like...but if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, it ain't no friggin' swan. 
> 
> Don't come here spouting percentages of support the Hez has in Lebanon unless you can back it up with proof. I spoke with Christian Lebanase and I can say they are 100% opposed to the Hez and would rather fight them than be with them...they see them as a cancer on their country. And if they have soooooo much support from the people why are their numbers not larger in the parliment? Why hasn't the military been superceded by the Hez? You live in such a fantasy world just like the Hollywood liberals in the US who think they are representative of the majority of Americans. They are out of touch, just as people who are who make statements like you did. The Hez is finished...kaput...done, and as a side note, Hamas will be following them soon enough as well.
> 
> The world is learning to be done with the likes of those scum, cancers on humanity.
> 
> Have a nice day.


i cant give you any proof aside from the fact that i am surrounded by lebanese (dozens of them) and not one of them despises hezbollah...they are loved for liberating lebanon....hamas on the other hand are terrorist scum....and dont speak to me in a condescending tone, dont assume i am in the same class as caus or mguy

----------


## Teabagger

Of course, I know it is always Israels fault. I can see it now...if Israel did not exist, no jews whatsoever in the Middle East, then it would be a peaceful, passive, paradise with no hate, hunger, suffering, or avarice. Arabs, and Persians living together side by side in Allah blessed bliss................. :Aajack:

----------


## tiger909

> Of course, I know it is always Israels fault. I can see it now...if Israel did not exist, no jews whatsoever in the Middle East, then it would be a peaceful, passive, paradise with no hate, hunger, suffering, or avarice. Arabs, and Persians living together side by side in Allah blessed bliss.................


that came out of nowhere...i dont even know what youre referring to

----------


## Teabagger

> it really goes bCK TO ISREel's former policy, of course if you trade hundreds of lebanese for dead soldiers your gonna encourage that behaviour in the future


This is where my post came from...it all goes back to Israel.......

----------


## Teabagger

> i cant give you any proof aside from the fact that i am surrounded by lebanese (dozens of them) and not one of them despises hezbollah...they are loved for liberating lebanon....hamas on the other hand are terrorist scum....and dont speak to me in a condescending tone, dont assume i am in the same class as caus or mguy


It is natural for people to be around like minded people so of course those around you are gonna feel as you do...that does not mean it is representative of the whole...just as in Hollywood. Hez liberated Lebanon for who...Syria??

----------


## tiger909

..from israel

----------


## stewie

ok guys iwanna say something sane after all the posts i saw
lets see where the violence all started 
the violence all started in israel because they attacking civilians daily in palestine besides most are children besides keeping over 10000 palestinians and lebanese in jail, some of them have been held for more than 20 years now
for god sake you want their people do forget about them. isreals believe they are superior to other people. and now when hamas and hizballah captured 3 soldiers the price was to destroy and kill all palestinians and lebananese.
and now plz tell me who do u think is the cause of violence
im a palestinian who my parents were kicked out of palestine since 1948 i was born abroad, and have never seen my country, its a clear occupation

----------


## Teabagger

Yes of course...as I said it always starts with big bad Israel..grow up. That rhetoric is so old and boring....and it is seen for the lie it is by more and more of the world.........

----------


## Ufa

What's the big deal. This has been going on for thousands of years. They are used to it. It is shocking to watch on TV but, War is Hell.

----------


## Bigen12

> is israel's attack o lebanon's infrastructure, (transportation, energy) legal or appropiate......?



Absolutely!

They wanted to start trouble, and they got it.

The lebanese government has been given warning after warning of the dangers of allowing hezbollah to thrive in their country, and has even recognized hezbollah. 

There for when hezbollah attacked Israel it was the lebanese government that attacked Israel, and now they must pay the piper. 

It's time for Israel to destroy any signs of lebanon being an industrial nation.

----------


## Bigen12

> im a palestinian who my parents were kicked out of palestine since 1948 i was born abroad, and have never seen my country, its a clear occupation



Occupied????


You mean as in what the area was before the 1947 UN Partition Plan?

----------


## BOUNCER

> *im a palestinian* who my parents were kicked out of palestine since 1948 *i was born abroad*, and *have never seen my country,* its a clear occupation


I'm confused. You say your a Palestinian, then you say you were born abroad and then you say you've never seen _your_ country!.

----------


## stewie

> I'm confused. You say your a Palestinian, then you say you were born abroad and then you say you've never seen _your_ country!.


whats so confusing
iam a palestinian
born somewhere else
and had never seen palestine
??!!

----------


## BOUNCER

> whats so confusing
> iam a palestinian
> born somewhere else
> and had never seen palestine
> ??!!



Then your not a Palestinian then. No more than someone in the USA born to Irish parents is Irish.

Your an Arab, thats all. Nothing more special than that my friend. 

What nationality does your passport say you are?.

----------


## Superhuman

> Then your not a Palestinian then. No more than someone in the USA born to Irish parents is Irish.
> 
> Your an Arab, thats all. Nothing more special than that my friend. 
> 
> What nationality does your passport say you are?.


haha way to make someone feel good about themselves, "your an arab, that is all" - CLASSIC!  :LOL:

----------


## Superhuman

> exactly..why dont they just leave to their condo in istanbul.....
> 
> u, my friend, are a fukin idiot..........those citizens barely have the means to feed themselves daily, much less leave their jobs and travel thousands of miles...please educate yourself


i'm responding to your response to me on the other thread... if a fugitive murderer came to my neighborhood and was hiding nextdoor I would do something about it.

----------


## tiger909

> i'm responding to your response to me on the other thread... if a fugitive murderer came to my neighborhood and was hiding nextdoor I would do something about it.



youd be better suited to cuz u dont live in a third world conflict wasteland...those ppl in iraq cant even afford "luxuries" like monthly snickers...

----------


## Badgerman

Super thinks they can just slap down the old AMEX for business class to Qatar or something........look at New Orleans......think the Iraqis have it any better???

----------


## BOUNCER

> haha way to make someone feel good about themselves, "your an arab, that is all" - CLASSIC!



Actually it never mean't to come across like that, and if that comment caused Stewie any offence I apologise.

----------


## ZIA1

Back to the crisis at hand...

"*Contrary to initial reports of an explosives-laden drone*  having struck the Israeli warship, Israeli military officials yesterday ascribed the attack to a *C-802 guided missile of Iranian manufacture.* Iran denied the claim.

While the strike demonstrated once again that Israel underestimates the capability of the Lebanese Shiite militia at its peril, it hardly bears repeating that, in strictly military terms, Hezbollah hasn't a chance. The Israeli air force will continue to wage this war with devastating effect. And if Hezbollah will not be erased altogether as a fighting force, it will eventually be pushed back many kilometres from the border  and many years into the past  until it is no longer capable of landing missiles into Israel."

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Con...2154&t=TS_Home

----------


## Ufa

Israel seems to be doing a fine job. Unlike the US who telegraphs every
move to all. The element of surprise. If we had the stones Israel has
we could do Iran and N. Korea at the same time. It's hard not to admire
Israel.

----------


## juiceboxxx

lol our president is a baaad muuun

----------


## sbigpecs

Sorry to go so far off the Topic... But can anyone give me an Idea as to why The US wont go into Nrth Korea and disarm them of thier nukes.

----------


## Ufa

> Sorry to go so far off the Topic... But can anyone give me an Idea as to why The US wont go into Nrth Korea and disarm them of thier nukes.


I guess we (US) are just a bunch of big cowards. We are afraid of Iran also.

Besides N. Korea does not have any oil.

----------


## Superhuman

yeah, the U.S. is way too dependant on other nations. We need to be more self-sufficient. If we didn't give a f*ck what other nations think Afghanistan, Iraq, Iran and North Korea would be our 4 newest states, or should I say territories of the union. Time to enact the master plan of world domination!

----------


## Ufa

[QUOTE= Time to enact the master plan of world domination![/QUOTE]

Just get rid of the bad apples.

----------


## eliteforce

Thats what you said in 1982, you said they all hate the PLO and they want them out..fool me once, never again..you said you would _liberate_ lebanon from the PLO, especially the shiites in the South, then they turned against you and your oppresive policies, never trust an aphartied state, now you want to invade again and lose 1000 men and kill 20,000 and just get more of the same cross border attacks for your trouble.. why not just end occupations of Arab lands and get a peace aggreement that way?




> You can call them what you like...but if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, it ain't no friggin' swan. 
> 
> Don't come here spouting percentages of support the Hez has in Lebanon unless you can back it up with proof. I spoke with Christian Lebanase and I can say they are 100% opposed to the Hez and would rather fight them than be with them...they see them as a cancer on their country. And if they have soooooo much support from the people why are their numbers not larger in the parliment? Why hasn't the military been superceded by the Hez? You live in such a fantasy world just like the Hollywood liberals in the US who think they are representative of the majority of Americans. They are out of touch, just as people who are who make statements like you did. The Hez is finished...kaput...done, and as a side note, Hamas will be following them soon enough as well.
> 
> The world is learning to be done with the likes of those scum, cancers on humanity.
> 
> Have a nice day.

----------


## kis55

> Thats what you said in 1982, you said they all hate the PLO and they want them out..fool me once, never again..you said you would _liberate_ lebanon from the PLO, especially the shiites in the South, then they turned against you and your oppresive policies, never trust an aphartied state, now you want to invade again and lose 1000 men and kill 20,000 and just get more of the same cross border attacks for your trouble.. why not just end occupations of Arab lands and get a peace aggreement that way?



Hmmmmm, complete withdrawl from Lebanon, down to the last square inch according to the UN, and in return they get kidnappings and terrorist missles rained down on their neighborhoods.

Hmmmmm, complete withdrawl from Gaza and they get kidnappings and terrorist missles rained down on their neighborhoods.

I definitely see your logic. :Hmmmm:  

Open your mind up a little bit, answer the question that Johan posted to you in the other thread about Israel's right to exist, and then rethink whether or not "occupation" is the real problem.

----------


## juiceboxxx

Thats fukin bullshit!!! look at these pics!!!

then you got this kid in here talking about domination!

some people are just retards!!!

----------


## juiceboxxx

> yeah, the U.S. is way too dependant on other nations. We need to be more self-sufficient. *If we didn't give a f*ck what other nations think Afghanistan, Iraq, Iran and North Korea would be our 4 newest states, or should I say territories of the union. Time to enact the master plan of world domination!*


Been listening to George Bush's speeches too much eh?	 :Aausa: 

In order for that to happen then mad, mad innocent children,women would die and then what? WoooW you took over 4 countrys biig whooop dont you feel like a men? then the whole world hates you and wants to come after your country then your innocent people will start dieing slowly (i.e suicide bombing, be-heading etcc) so becarful what you wish for and use some commen sense!!!

Taking over a next country shouldn't be a solution or answer to begin a war!!

----------


## Oki-Des

For everyone who is pointing fingers at other cultures, you should at least keep one thing in mind. None of us are the ones making any of the decisions we are arguing about. Any one of us could have been born in any of these cultures and we may understand others opinions more. If someone says something to offend you, maybe they are just getting back at something that hurt them in the past. Hate perpetuates hate and it is easy to argue in the name of our home country. But, as I mentioned, we are just pawns in this. For us to argue is pointless because we do not have the power to resolve it ourselves even if we found a solution. If we did have the power we would be discussing these issues without hatred. The fact that we argue over the internet proves to me that if we were the leaders of our countries we would be killing each other too.

----------


## Kale

> For everyone who is pointing fingers at other cultures, you should at least keep one thing in mind. None of us are the ones making any of the decisions we are arguing about. Any one of us could have been born in any of these cultures and we may understand others opinions more. If someone says something to offend you, maybe they are just getting back at something that hurt them in the past. Hate perpetuates hate and it is easy to argue in the name of our home country. But, as I mentioned, we are just pawns in this. For us to argue is pointless because we do not have the power to resolve it ourselves even if we found a solution. If we did have the power we would be discussing these issues without hatred. *The fact that we argue over the internet proves to me that if we were the leaders of our countries we would be killing each other too.*


Welcome to Planet Earth !!!!!

----------


## ZIA1

> Thats what you said in 1982, you said they all hate the PLO and they want them out..fool me once, never again..you said you would _liberate_ lebanon from the PLO, especially the shiites in the South, then they turned against you and your oppresive policies, never trust an aphartied state, now you want to invade again and lose 1000 men and kill 20,000 and just get more of the same cross border attacks for your trouble.. *why not just end occupations of Arab lands and get a peace aggreement that way?*


Educate yourself on Arab culture (specifically those nations surrounding Israel). Only an uneducated individual on the Arab-Israeli Conflict would state *why not just end occupations of Arab lands and get a peace aggreement that way?* 

Educate yourself on Israeli culture before using the term "apartheid". Israel is a beacon of liberal light compared to Arab nations, most of whom represent harshly oppressive laws and practices towards their own citizens.

----------


## Phreak101

> Why should surrounding countries take in West Bank refugees? West Bank refugees are from the West Bank. Why should they be kicked out?


Those refugees are NOT from the West Bank. Read your post ww2 history, specifically what happened with Israel and the League of Nations..

----------


## Phreak101

> Been listening to George Bush's speeches too much eh?	
> 
> In order for that to happen then mad, mad innocent children,women would die and then what? WoooW you took over 4 countrys biig whooop dont you feel like a men? then the whole world hates you and wants to come after your country then your innocent people will start dieing slowly (i.e suicide bombing, be-heading etcc) so becarful what you wish for and use some commen sense!!!
> 
> Taking over a next country shouldn't be a solution or answer to begin a war!!


Very educational response  :Aajack:

----------


## Phreak101

> Israel seems to be doing a fine job. Unlike the US who telegraphs every
> move to all. The element of surprise. If we had the stones Israel has
> we could do Iran and N. Korea at the same time. It's hard not to admire
> Israel.


Stones? Israel has enough of a nuclear arsenal to wipe out Lebanon, Syria, and Iran. But why be the catalyst to the end of the world?

Praising warmongering is not helpful and if anything it breeds the type of anger and finger pointing going on in this thread.

Everyone's got their points, why does it always boil down to either the evil US/Israel or the evil Palestine/Islamics?

It's just conflict, it happens. It's spawned by foolish priode and backwater religious beliefs. Can't we all just get along?

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Very educational response


just like your buddies was yess it is. If he wants to play the we should take over this country game then I'm not going to sit here and rub his balls for him while someone talks about diminatingmy country!!

----------


## Phreak101

> just like your buddies was yess it is. If he wants to play the we should take over this country game then I'm not going to sit here and run his balls for him while someone talks about diminatingmy country!!


Your country is being run by fundamentalist warmonger who is looking to "wipe israel off the map". If that isn't provocation for war, I don't know what is.

Explain to me how using a manmade RELIGION, based upon the teachings of tribe leaders from 3000-4000 years ago to dictate the economic and social factors of a living, breathing, "democratic" country in the present day is a good idea....

Man alive we need an alternative to oil....

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> It's just conflict, it happens. It's spawned by foolish priode and backwater religious beliefs. Can't we all just get along?


IMO almost all conflicts comes down to either greed or stupidity or worst case a combination of both.

Greed makes people unwilling to compromise and in some cases stupidity makes people go to war over religion.

----------


## mcpeepants

> Those refugees are NOT from the West Bank. Read your post ww2 history, specifically what happened with Israel and the League of Nations..


Well here is what you stated in an earlier post:

*If surrounding islamic countries had taken in West Bank refugees in the first place way back in the day instead of supporting terrorism from within the west bank, none of this would be happening...

Shut your face...*

So which one of your posts was correct? The one where you said they were West Bank refugees or the one were you said they weren't West Bank refugees? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Badgerman

> IMO almost all conflicts comes down to either greed or stupidity or worst case a combination of both.
> 
> Greed makes people unwilling to compromise and in some cases stupidity makes people go to war over religion.



AMEN!!!!!!!

And you need a whole mass of stupid people to execute the manifesto........
THE MILITARY..........

----------


## zodiac666

> AMEN!!!!!!!
> 
> And you need a whole mass of stupid people to execute the manifesto........
> THE MILITARY..........


so if you were in charge of a country you would elect to not have a military, even with all the fvcked up people in the world?

----------


## Badgerman

> so if you were in charge of a country you would elect to not have a military, even with all the fvcked up people in the world?


Yessir..........no organized military.........just have the people packin.....

----------


## Phreak101

> Well here is what you stated in an earlier post:
> 
> *If surrounding islamic countries had taken in West Bank refugees in the first place way back in the day instead of supporting terrorism from within the west bank, none of this would be happening...
> 
> Shut your face...*
> 
> So which one of your posts was correct? The one where you said they were West Bank refugees or the one were you said they weren't West Bank refugees?


They migrated into the west bank, therefore they are NOT from the West Bank, but when they were booted out, they were technically West bank refugees because they had no country to go to....the reason they had nowhere to go? Because surrounding Arab countries would not accept them, they just protested Israel instead. If you knew your history instead of just trying to extrapolate off of other people's opinions and be part of the "cool, anti-Bush crowd", you'd know this...

 :1hifu:

----------


## mcpeepants

> They migrated into the west bank, therefore they are NOT from the West Bank, but when they were booted out, they were technically West bank refugees because they had no country to go to....the reason they had nowhere to go? Because surrounding Arab countries would not accept them, they just protested Israel instead. If you knew your history instead of just trying to extrapolate off of other people's opinions and be part of the "cool, anti-Bush crowd", you'd know this...


Well the West Bank refugees are technically from Israel (ment Israel instead of West Bank) so why should other countries have to take them in? Israel is there home.

----------


## Phreak101

> Well the West Bank refugees are technically from Israel (ment Israel instead of West Bank) so why should other countries have to take them in? Israel is there home.


West Bank refugees were migrators from outside lands, they were not Israelis (nor were they Jewish). The whole thing is FUBAR. 

The fact of the matter remains that West Bank was originally Jewish Holy Land which was returned to them by the League of Nations, and the migrators were not welcome back to their homelands (not Israel), hence what we have today.

The Jews even gave BACK the majority of the land they were occupying, and this nonsense is STILL happening? Why??

----------


## mcpeepants

> West Bank refugees were migrators from outside lands, they were not Israelis (nor were they Jewish). The whole thing is FUBAR. 
> 
> The fact of the matter remains that West Bank was originally Jewish Holy Land which was returned to them by the League of Nations, and the migrators were not welcome back to their homelands (not Israel), hence what we have today.
> 
> The Jews even gave BACK the majority of the land they were occupying, and this nonsense is STILL happening? Why??


Give me some sources on the West Bank refugees being migrators from outside lands.

There have been Arabs and other peoples living in the area for generations. Even before then, Israel was the land of the Canaanites. Should we give the land back to the descendents of the Hittites? Below a info on the demographics of the Palestinian population in 1922:

*Palestine: The Population.
Census of 1922.The last census was taken in 1922, and showed the total population as being 757,182, of whom 590,890 were Mohammedans (Muslims), 83,794 Jews and 82,498 Christians and others. The division between the town and agricultural population was as follows : 

source: http://www.zionism-israel.com/Palest...son_Report.htm*

And how does the Gaza withdrawal constitute a majority of the territories? Approximately 10000 settlers were removed from Gaza while there are several hundred thousands settlers in the West Bank. That doesn't quite add up to a majority. Also Gaza (360 km²) + the West Bank ( 5,860 km²) equals combined area 6220 km². Gaza is slightly more than 5 percent of the occupied territories. That's nowhere close to a majority.

----------


## Logan13

> Give me some sources on the West Bank refugees being migrators from outside lands.
> 
> There have been Arabs and other peoples living in the area for generations. Even before then, Israel was the land of the Canaanites. Should we give the land back to the descendents of the Hittites? Below a info on the demographics of the Palestinian population in 1922:
> 
> *Palestine: The Population.
> Census of 1922.The last census was taken in 1922, and showed the total population as being 757,182, of whom 590,890 were Mohammedans (Muslims), 83,794 Jews and 82,498 Christians and others. The division between the town and agricultural population was as follows : 
> 
> source: http://www.zionism-israel.com/Palest...son_Report.htm*
> 
> And how does the Gaza withdrawal constitute a majority of the territories? Approximately 10000 settlers were removed from Gaza while there are several hundred thousands settlers in the West Bank. That doesn't quite add up to a majority. Also Gaza (360 km²) + the West Bank ( 5,860 km²) equals combined area 6220 km². Gaza is slightly more than 5 percent of the occupied territories. That's nowhere close to a majority.


Here's a crazy idea, do your own damn research. Seems that you can only regurgitate statements from the leftist handbook or pick apart (irrationally I might add) other members posts. Do your own research to formulate your thoughts. Oh, and BTW, you can drink winny.............

----------


## mcpeepants

> Here's a crazy idea, do your own damn research. Seems that you can only regurgitate statements from the leftist handbook or pick apart (irrationally I might add) other members posts. Do your own research to formulate your thoughts. Oh, and BTW, you can drink winny.............


You don't need to get so worked up. "Do your own damn research"... hmm.. don't see any in your post. "Leftist handbooks" .. did you even look at the link I posted, it is a pro Israel and zionism site. Before you irrationlly criticize an argument, step in the mirror first.

----------


## Logan13

> You don't need to get so worked up. "Do your own damn research"... hmm.. don't see any in your post. "Leftist handbooks" .. did you even look at the link I posted, it is a pro Israel and zionism site. Before you irrationlly criticize an argument, step in the mirror first.


We have been over this many times before, you run a close second to badgerman's bloviating........you now have credibility issues here.

----------


## mcpeepants

> We have been over this many times before, you run a close second to badgerman's bloviating........you now have credibility issues here.


you didn't respond to anything I posted. If you looked at the link, you would see it's from a pro Israel and zionism website. If you disagree with what I'm saying, respond with some facts. Thanks for the new vocab word, it really describes your post.

----------


## JohnboyF

240 Lebanse killed (mostly civilians)

24 israles..

Intresting... Who is the real terrorist?

----------


## IronFreakX

> 240 Lebanse killed (mostly civilians)
> 
> 24 israles..
> 
> Intresting... Who is the real terrorist?


Why do we look at the winning opponent as the bad guy??  :Shrug:  

If someone attacked you and you broke their arm and you got away with nothing are you the bad guy? NO

This just means Israel is stronger and lebanon shouldnt have fvcked with them.

----------


## JohnboyF

Im not gonna be apart of this thread just thought id post since noone posted the numbers... because there is plenty of news avalivlbe out there but ppl want to read what they want.. So i dont wanna start a fight or anything but i don't support israel....

----------


## Rak_Ani

> *Im not gonna be apart of this thread just thought id post since noone posted the numbers*... because there is plenty of news avalivlbe out there but ppl want to read what they want.. So i dont wanna start a fight or anything but i don't support israel....



You want numbers? Let me give you some numbers to think about**:

* Today, within one hour (that is, 60 minutes) 80 missiles were fired at Israeli civilian cities, by Hizballa.

* In the past week something like *1000 missiles* were fired at Israeli civilian cities by Hizballa. Another 1000 were fired at Israel army forces.

* Before attacking in Lebanon Israel warns civilian population to evacuate. This was seen in Beirut, and now in the south of Lebanon. Israel is not aiming for the civilians, unlike Hizballa.

* Until yesterday (that is, not counting today) the IDF has attacked 1500 attack flights in Lebanon. Don't you think that if Israel was out to terrorise Lebanon would have a lot more than 200 deaths from 1500 flights?


BTW, out of these 200 deaths, how many were Hizballa terrorists who died while trying to activate a Katyusha missile launcher and spoted by an Israeli fighter jet?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## JohnboyF

So thats one.. Side.. post both sides please..

----------


## Rak_Ani

> So thats one.. Side.. post both sides please..



Were you replying to me?

----------


## Logan13

> 240 Lebanse killed (mostly civilians)
> 
> 24 israles..
> 
> Intresting... Who is the real terrorist?


Numbers do not tell the whole story. The number of lebanese civilians would be higher if Israel would quit restraining itself. These civilians have died because Hizbollah stores their missles in these peoples homes. They pull them out to fire than put them back inside. What choice does Israel have, if you want to blame someone, blame Hizbollah for putting these people in harms way and using them as human shields. Israel cares more for the Lebanese civilains than Hizbollah does. The more civilians that die, the better for hizbollah and their PR spin of the conflict.

----------


## JohnboyF

> Were you replying to me?



I was but honestly. not being jerk i dont want to get involved .. I'm a muslim so obviously I'm gonna support what i belive. You have ur views. I really dont want to get worked up. Im sure you dont either. If u would like to post it good ahead..

----------


## Rak_Ani

Another thing.
Israel called for all civilian population in the South of Lebanon to evacuate.
Guess what Hizballa is doing? Trying to prevent that from them. Trying to force them to stay. If Hizballa doesn't have the civilians to use as shields, like they always do, then they know it's the end of them. There were reports of violent encounters between Hizballa terrorists trying to prevent the civilians from leaving, and civilians who wanted to leave.

----------


## Rak_Ani

> I was but honestly. not being jerk i dont want to get involved .. I'm a muslim so obviously I'm gonna support what i belive. You have ur views. I really dont want to get worked up. Im sure you dont either. If u would like to post it good ahead..



I wasn't posting a side. I was posting facts.


You're a Muslim. Right. Answer this for me then. Today two little Muslim children were killed in Nazareth (Israel) when a missile fired by Hizballa landed near them. The missile was directed at this city. Are you ok with that? Do you justify or condemn it?

BTW, supporting what you believe? So in other words, you believe it's ok to invade a country, kidnap two of their soldiers and fire missiles at their civilian cities? Because that's what you seem to be supporting.

----------


## JohnboyF

> I wasn't posting a side. I was posting facts.
> 
> 
> You're a Muslim. Right. Answer this for me then. Today two little Muslim children were killed in Nazareth (Israel) when a missile fired by Hizballa landed near them. The missile was directed at this city. Are you ok with that? Do you justify or condemn it?
> 
> BTW, supporting what you believe? So in other words, you believe it's ok to invade a country, kidnap two of their soldiers and fire missiles at their civilian cities? Because that's what you seem to be supporting.


Then i guess thats what i support.. Listen im not gonna aruge.. But please dont plas this bs isreal didnt do jack card. U make it seem as Isreal is god and they are just sitting peacfully not doing anything...Push comes to shove..With every action there is retalition. like i said im not going to comment on this thread any further. So u can flame away.

----------


## kdawg21

tiger, how do you define terrorist group. 

I fail to see how you can not quantify hiz as a terrorist organization. I understand that there are some portions of the group that do provide services to a community, ie hospitals, schools etc (by the way I studied terrorism in as part of a political science program and have written several papers on it before 9/11) but you can not argue that their methods and structure of the organization bear little resemblance to a politcal party. Let us not also forget about some past "terrorist" groups that were later quantified as political parties, the bolshevics come to mind as well as Mao's communist movement in China both turning out to be oppressive regimes that did more to terrorize their own people than anyone else.

----------


## kdawg21

IMO a retaliation by Israel is long past due and given the fact that the US is unable to engage in conflict at this time due to other obligations within the same region, perhaps Israel should be allowed to "take off the gloves" so to speak and deal with these threats in a swift and appropriate manner.

So how about those shots fired at Nazareth, could that possible be construed as a slap in the face to christains too......... I have to say that kind of makes me boil.

----------


## kdawg21

Alcohol is mans greatest enemy but the bible says love thine enemy.........


WHy have you not been banned yet?

----------


## tiger909

> tiger, how do you define terrorist group. 
> 
> I fail to see how you can not quantify hiz as a terrorist organization. I understand that there are some portions of the group that do provide services to a community, ie hospitals, schools etc (by the way I studied terrorism in as part of a political science program and have written several papers on it before 9/11) but you can not argue that their methods and structure of the organization bear little resemblance to a politcal party. Let us not also forget about some past "terrorist" groups that were later quantified as political parties, the bolshevics come to mind as well as Mao's communist movement in China both turning out to be oppressive regimes that did more to terrorize their own people than anyone else.


hamas and qaeda aim to achieve political goals by keeping their enemies'citizens paralyzed in terror, hence terrorism. hezbollah's major actions involve engaging militaries. they avoid bombing civilians (although israel's recent actions have left them no other choice) hez is most reveared by lebanse for two tasks...bombing the us barracks in 1983 (military attack which led to us army withdrawal from lebanon) and freeing lebanon from israeli military occupation...these were both services to the lebanese executed at the sake of enemy combatants, not civilians....
enemies of the state, yes terrorists, hell no

let me ask you why you believe hez are terrorist, and list specifics please

----------


## zodiac666

dam, i forgot that was hezbollah who killed all those marines in '83 in beirut.

PAYBACK'S A BITCH MOTHERFVCKERS! :0violent Smiley 050:   :0peter:   :Gun:   :Cannon:   :Shoot:

----------


## IronFreakX

> dam, i forgot that was hezbollah who killed all those marines in '83 in beirut.
> 
> *PAYBACK'S A BITCH MOTHERFVCKERS*!


 
YeS!!!

 :Shoot: 

 :Haha:

----------


## miamistar

Main point is... Hezbollah is a terrorist organization, you can call them defenders of Lebanon, but I hope your education is better than 100% of the scholarly individuals in this country and abroad who designate them as a terrorist organization... Point #2- Israel has come into Lebanon in achieving the goal of destabalizing Hezbollah and supplanting its military leaders, albeit civilian casualties have come at this expense... they have a goal/solution to the problem in mind. On the other hand, Hezbollah is firing missles into the middle of civilian Haifa and the tourist city of Tiberias. The only military structure they have hit is a Israeli Gunboat. What is their Goal: To wreak havoc on civlian lives and destroy the current inhabitors of Israel. Does not look to promising for Hezbollah, they will lose this war.

----------


## miamistar

Ya maybe when they try to shoot themselves because they are so pitiful looking they will hit that target as well

----------


## BajanBastard

> Sorry to go so far off the Topic... But can anyone give me an Idea as to why The US wont go into Nrth Korea and disarm them of thier nukes.


NC doesn't have nukes (yet) and realistically speaking, as well equipped the U.S military is they would get their asses handed to them.

As for the topic as hand: You asked for it (open war with Israel) now you have it. Stop bitching and take you ass kicking like good Mujahadeen.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Yeah those little brown lebanese dudes are just gross aren't they.....kinda like a bunch of indians.......better hand them some infested blankets


hmmm....somebody is getting banned.

 :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## juiceboxxx

> I think we should sell Hezbollah more accurate weapons.......save civilians AND make money........


your an idiot!!  :Aajack:

----------


## RA

> 240 Lebanse killed (mostly civilians)
> 
> 24 israles..
> 
> Intresting... Who is the real terrorist?


 
AWESOME! Thanks for the stats. Keep us posted. I hope that first number goes way up.

----------


## RA

> Numbers do not tell the whole story. The number of lebanese civilians would be higher if Israel would quit restraining itself. These civilians have died because Hizbollah stores their missles in these peoples homes. They pull them out to fire than put them back inside. What choice does Israel have, if you want to blame someone, blame Hizbollah for putting these people in harms way and using them as human shields. Israel cares more for the Lebanese civilains than Hizbollah does. The more civilians that die, the better for hizbollah and their PR spin of the conflict.


 
Exactly. They are setting up road blocks to keep the civilians there.

----------


## tiger909

> AWESOME! Thanks for the stats. Keep us posted. I hope that first number goes way up.


C got banned for a comment almost identical to this...

----------


## Superhuman

> I was but honestly. not being jerk i dont want to get involved .. I'm a muslim so obviously I'm gonna support what i belive. You have ur views. I really dont want to get worked up. Im sure you dont either. If u would like to post it good ahead..


you are a ****ing idiot, just like all the other muslim extremists! you support them SIMPLY BECAUSE they are MUSLIM!!!!! I'm Christian... and I wouldn't support a convicted murderer just because he was Christian!

----------


## zodiac666

> 240 Lebanse killed (mostly civilians)
> 
> 24 israles..
> 
> Intresting... Who is the real terrorist?


what the fvck choice does israel have? so if you were in charge of israel you would just let those fvckers keep sending rockets over and do nothing about it? 

hizbollah knew that israel would fight back, so way to go hizbollah your country is so much better off right now.

----------


## IronFreakX

:Shoot:  LET'S KiLL THESE MUTHERFUCKERS  :Shoot:

----------


## Superhuman

> C got banned for a comment almost identical to this...


I want to see those 1st numbers go up too! these muslim extremists are like a nasty disease... time to get rid of them for good.

----------


## Phreak101

> Numbers do not tell the whole story. The number of lebanese civilians would be higher if Israel would quit restraining itself. These civilians have died because Hizbollah stores their missles in these peoples homes. They pull them out to fire than put them back inside. What choice does Israel have, if you want to blame someone, blame Hizbollah for putting these people in harms way and using them as human shields. Israel cares more for the Lebanese civilains than Hizbollah does. The more civilians that die, the better for hizbollah and their PR spin of the conflict.


True that brother. But don't forget, they are all "martyrs in the struggle for Islamic freedom"  :Icon Rolleyes:   :Aajack:

----------


## tiger909

> I want to see those 1st numbers go up too! these muslim extremists are like a nasty disease... time to get rid of them for good.


u are an idiot...unfortunately the casualties on both sides have been nearly excluisively civilian

----------


## RA

> u are an idiot...unfortunately the casualties on both sides have been nearly excluisively civilian


 

No one wants to see civilians die. The difference is Israel is trying to avoid killing them and the muslim terrorists target them and use them as shields like cowards.

He was posing a very stupid question. We all know who the terrorists are. Look at every country..what is the constant? People having problems with muslim terrorists.

----------


## Superhuman

> No one wants to see civilians die. The difference is Israel is trying to avoid killing them and the muslim terrorists target them and use them as shields like cowards.
> 
> He was posing a very stupid question. We all know who the terrorists are. Look at every country..what is the constant? People having problems with muslim terrorists.


right right right!

----------


## Ufa

> No one wants to see civilians die. The difference is Israel is trying to avoid killing them and the muslim terrorists target them and use them as shields like cowards.
> 
> He was posing a very stupid question. We all know who the terrorists are. Look at every country..what is the constant? People having problems with muslim terrorists.


You put my thoughts into words very well. Maybe this will go all the way to Iran.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> AWESOME! Thanks for the stats. Keep us posted. I hope that first number goes way up.


you got balls behind a keyboard eh

man up and go say that to their face, I would love to see that *AWSOME*

----------


## juiceboxxx

> You put my thoughts into words very well. Maybe this will go all the way to Iran.


Keep dreaming  :Wink: 

were not Iraq Or Afghanistan or even Lebnon ! We stand prepared my friend  :Wink/Grin:  

it seems like all I see in this BS thread is people wanting innocent people from the middle east dead! your toying with strong words

----------


## RA

> you got balls behind a keyboard eh
> 
> man up and go say that to their face, I would love to see that *AWSOME*


lol, I dont see our forces cowardly hiding behind innocent people. But you can pretend, Ill let you.

----------


## RA

> Keep dreaming 
> 
> were not Iraq Or Afghanistan or even Lebnon ! We stand prepared my friend  
> 
> it seems like all I see in this BS thread is people wanting innocent people from the middle east dead! your toying with strong words


 
Yes, lets see the latest in rock throwing gear :LOL:  Watcha got the slingshot 9000XL?

----------


## juiceboxxx

> lol, I dont see our forces cowardly hiding behind innocent people. But you can pretend, Ill let you.


I ment YOU not your forces with guns to back their mouths up

They wont use a gun if you go and say that to their face trust me so step up,back your word up!

----------


## RA

Iran is getting closer to being turned into a parking lot...thats reality.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Yes, lets see the latest in rock throwing gear Watcha got the slingshot 9000XL?


loooooooooooooool? wooow if you think all we got iS rocks like most of the middle east countrys? then you really are ignorant/stupid/dumb/retard looooooooooooooooooooooool i (L) you you just made my day i cant stop laughing @ youuu *AWSOME*

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Iran is getting closer to being turned into a parking lot...thats reality.


bring it "big daddy" bring it

----------


## RA

> I ment YOU not your forces with guns to back their mouths up
> 
> They wont use a gun if you go and say that to their face trust me so step up,back your word up!


 
Why? We have more then enough forces. If need be I will join..but not because of some pesky flea like you.

How would I find them btw, they always run and hide and I hear they shoot like goat herders.

----------


## RA

> bring it "big daddy" bring it


 
Dont worry son, it will be brought. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## IronFreakX

juiceboxxx I dont wanna sound like an ass, but seriously man if you love your country that much why dont you move back and fight for it?  :Shrug:

----------


## juiceboxxx

lmao @ this thread man bunch of jokers in here that under estimate Iran and its powers and love seeing innocent women,children die to prove their country is the shyt.

If I stay here I'll snap man adioshave fun with it 

when it comes down to us throwing rocks at you pm me I cant wait!

AWSOME DUUUDEEEEEEEES

----------


## juiceboxxx

> juiceboxxx I dont wanna sound like an ass, but seriously man if you love your country that much why dont you move back and fight for it?



cuz like my friend here says, we got enough forces there and I doubt this bs war would really happen and I moved for personal reasons not to run away from war or anything.

If I die then I die, I'll go down like a men and I'm not afraid of dieing or no one or no country. I'll defend myself and my pride and my land but I'm in a different country, different times and different life which is hard to move back!

----------


## RA

Well Im out boyz *crushes a juiceboxxx* Gotta go eat and workout...

----------


## tiger909

israel may not be targetting civilians, but they dont give a **** if they hit a few dozen...that puts them in the same class as the terrorists if you ask me

----------


## Superhuman

I mean this in all sincerity: are there any arabs on this board who aren't incredibly stupid and delusional? If it came down to it and it were an ALL-OUT WAR between Muslims vs Christians and Jews, WE WOULD KICK YOUR F*CKING ASSES! We have been holding back for centuries. You should be thanking America for holding back Israel for the last 20 years. Christians and Jews have overcome more adversity in history than you can imagine. I cannot believe how over-confident you are. If there were mass-suicide bombings in America, BELIEVE ME we would round up all the arabs QUICKLY. YOU WILL NOT WIN BECAUSE WE WILL NOT LOSE! 

Oh, and you think Iran is ready?? Why because your sh*tty-ass soldiers know how to goosesteap and put on a tank parade? you are not ready - and never will be.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> I mean this in all sincerity: are there any arabs on this board who aren't incredibly stupid and delusional? If it came down to it and it were an ALL-OUT WAR between Muslims vs Christians and Jews, WE WOULD KICK YOUR F*CKING ASSES! We have been holding back for centuries. You should be thanking America for holding back Israel for the last 20 years. Christians and Jews have overcome more adversity in history than you can imagine. I cannot believe how over-confident you are. If there were mass-suicide bombings in America, BELIEVE ME we would round up all the arabs QUICKLY. YOU WILL NOT WIN BECAUSE WE WILL NOT LOSE! 
> 
> Oh, and you think Iran is ready?? Why because your sh*tty-ass soldiers know how to goosesteap and put on a tank parade? you are not ready - and never will be.


 :Haha:  okay  :Haha:

----------


## Superhuman

let me clarify - I have arab friends and I see no difference between races or religions in a social setting. HOWEVER so many arabs try to turn this into a christian vs muslim or america vs middle east thing. That's not what it is. This is the WORLD vs terrorists and extremists

----------


## juiceboxxx

> let me clarify - I have arab friends and I see no difference between races or religions in a social setting. HOWEVER so many arabs try to turn this into a christian vs muslim or america vs middle east thing. That's not what it is. This is the WORLD vs terrorists and extremists


I dont care get your point across but look how you make your point. Look at your wording its horrible! almost all of you go over board on these threads with your opinions and expect us middle easterns to sit back and say go for it bla bla nahhh b it aint going down like that (well maybe behind a keyboard yeh)

I know the jews/christians would beat the muslims at war yes i agree but thats not the war your right !

----------


## IronFreakX

> let me clarify - I have arab friends and I see no difference between races or religions in a social setting. HOWEVER so many arabs try to turn this into a christian vs muslim or america vs middle east thing. That's not what it is. This is the WORLD vs terrorists and extremists


eyyy  :Bs:  

not all arabs are muslims....

Im American with Arab hertiage and certainly not a muslim and certainly NOT supporting the middle east in current affairs, quite the opposite actually as Id be in the Military in the next year or so....but FVCK IT...Im sick and tired of saying that on this site I should get a free signature for that shit lol  :Haha:

----------


## juiceboxxx

> I mean this in all sincerity: *are there any arabs on this board who aren't incredibly stupid and delusional?* If it came down to it and it were an ALL-OUT WAR between Muslims vs Christians and Jews, WE WOULD KICK YOUR F*CKING ASSES! We have been holding back for centuries. *You should be thanking America for holding back Israel for the last 20 years.* Christians and Jews have overcome more adversity in history than you can imagine. I cannot believe how over-confident you are. If there were mass-suicide bombings in America, BELIEVE ME we would round up all the arabs QUICKLY. YOU WILL NOT WIN BECAUSE WE WILL NOT LOSE! 
> 
> Oh, and you think Iran is ready?? Why because *your sh*tty-ass soldiers know how to goosesteap and put on a tank parade? you are not ready - and never will* be.


do you talk like this to your so called "arab friends" ?

----------


## zodiac666

> israel may not be targetting civilians, but they dont give a **** if they hit a few dozen...that puts them in the same class as the terrorists if you ask me


again WTF should israel do, they've got hizbollah mixed in with civilians, who probably support hizbollah, launching rockets at them. 

everyone who keeps putting down israel for killing civilians please answer this. WHAT DO YOU THINK ISRAEL SHOULD DO??? (besides cease to exist)

----------


## juiceboxxx

> I want to see those 1st numbers go up too! these muslim extremists are like a nasty disease... time to get rid of them for good.


maybe this is how you talk to your arab friends>? :What?:

----------


## juiceboxxx

> *you are a ****ing idiot, just like all the other muslim extremists!* you support them SIMPLY BECAUSE they are MUSLIM!!!!! I'm Christian... and I wouldn't support a convicted murderer just because he was Christian!


or like this?

----------


## IronFreakX

Yeah Im gonna have to call BS on that one, it's like the old saying 

"Seriously man Im not racist, I have black friends..." mmmkay  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zodiac666

^ all religious extremists are fvcking idiots.

----------


## IronFreakX

> ^ all religious extremists are fvcking idiots.


That is 100% correct

----------


## juiceboxxx

Just wanted to get my point acrossed.

Say w.e you want about the middle east, state your opinion about the war etc.. I could care less but all I ask is watch your wordings very closley!

We have members in here from all countrys that such dumb statements can offend them which will result into a arguement, bashing of each otherys countrys etc....then we get members getting banned for this dumb shyt.

----------


## IronFreakX

I just need to add something here....most of you guys (on both sides) are sounding like racists, both of you generilizing all Israelis+Americans are Monsters and all Arabs are muslims and all muslims are terrorists.....Alot of bullshit from both sides to be honest...I'm all for going and neutrilizing a threat and getting rid of terrorists but not all of them are to be honest, I might not like Arabs and muslims but I dont justify calling them all terrorists and justifying killing them all....nor do I like seeing you arabs/muslims on the other side just hating on us and Israel.

What are any of you accomplishing here, including me..besides getting pissed off at each other for no reason.....

----------


## juiceboxxx

> I just need to add something here....most of you guys (on both sides) are sounding like racists, both of you generilizing all Israelis+Americans are Monsters and all Arabs are muslims and all muslims are terrorists.....Alot of bullshit from both sides to be honest...I'm all for going and neutrilizing a threat and getting rid of terrorists but not all of them are to be honest, I might not like Arabs and muslims but I dont justify calling them all terrorists and justifying killing them all....nor do I like seeing you arabs/muslims on the other side just hating on us and Israel.
> 
> What are any of you accomplishing here, including me..besides getting pissed off at each other for no reason.....


Thats exactly what I'm saying  :BbAily:

----------


## kdawg21

All I got to say is, if Abraham had kept it in his pants we wouldn't be having this problem right now....... so I am blaming him.

----------


## Superhuman

I say stuff when I'm pissed off, much of which is not true - or should I say I don't actually believe. I do not hate Muslims and I do not hate Arabs. Hey Ironfreak, YOU ARE NOT ARAB - YOU ARE AMERICAN, especially if you're going to be fighting for us bro! I am not Russian, I am AMERICAN! Islam just seems like a very hatful religion to me. I DO have Arab aquaintances, not friends. One of my best friends early in high school was born in Pakistan and he is Muslim. HE SIDED WITH AMERICA ON EVERYTHING! HE WAS HAPPY TO BE HERE AND PROUD OF OUR COUNTRY. HE HAS THE FREEDOM HERE IN AMERICA TO PRACTICE HIS FAITH WITHOUT PERSECUTION, WHILE STILL TAKING ADVANTAGE OF ALL OF THE GREAT THINGS THIS COUNTRY HAS TO OFFER we need more arabs like him

----------


## juiceboxxx

> I say stuff when I'm pissed off, much of which is not true - or should I say I don't actually believe. I do not hate Muslims and I do not hate Arabs. Hey Ironfreak, YOU ARE NOT ARAB - YOU ARE AMERICAN, especially if you're going to be fighting for us bro! I am not Russian, I am AMERICAN! Islam just seems like a very hatful religion to me. I DO have Arab aquaintances, not friends. *One of my best friends early in high school was born in Pakistan and he is Muslim*. HE SIDED WITH AMERICA ON EVERYTHING! HE WAS HAPPY TO BE HERE AND PROUD OF OUR COUNTRY. HE HAS THE FREEDOM HERE IN AMERICA TO PRACTICE HIS FAITH WITHOUT PERSECUTION, WHILE STILL TAKING ADVANTAGE OF ALL OF THE GREAT THINGS THIS COUNTRY HAS TO OFFER* we need more arabs like him*


He is muslim yes but not arab.

Pakistan isn't Arab and niether is Iran! lol

they are just part of the middle east.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> *I say stuff when I'm pissed off,* much of which is not true - or should I say I don't actually believe. I do not hate Muslims and I do not hate Arabs. Hey Ironfreak, YOU ARE NOT ARAB - YOU ARE AMERICAN, especially if you're going to be fighting for us bro! I am not Russian, I am AMERICAN! Islam just seems like a very hatful religion to me. I DO have Arab aquaintances, not friends. One of my best friends early in high school was born in Pakistan and he is Muslim. HE SIDED WITH AMERICA ON EVERYTHING! HE WAS HAPPY TO BE HERE AND PROUD OF OUR COUNTRY. HE HAS THE FREEDOM HERE IN AMERICA TO PRACTICE HIS FAITH WITHOUT PERSECUTION, WHILE STILL TAKING ADVANTAGE OF ALL OF THE GREAT THINGS THIS COUNTRY HAS TO OFFER we need more arabs like him


so do we all but its time to control and watch what you/we say! no excuses.

----------


## zodiac666

> again WTF should israel do, they've got hizbollah mixed in with civilians, who probably support hizbollah, launching rockets at them. 
> 
> everyone who keeps putting down israel for killing civilians please answer this. WHAT DO YOU THINK ISRAEL SHOULD DO??? (besides cease to exist)


just curious what some of the pro-hizbollah people here think would be a good way for israel to handle the situation?

----------


## Superhuman

> just curious what some of the pro-hizbollah people here think would be a good way for israel to handle the situation?


yes, I want to hear what they have to say as well

----------


## IronFreakX

> I say stuff when I'm pissed off, much of which is not true - or should I say I don't actually believe. I do not hate Muslims and I do not hate Arabs. Hey Ironfreak,*1-* *YOU ARE NOT ARAB - YOU ARE AMERICAN, especially if you're going to be fighting for us bro! I am not Russian, I am AMERICAN*! *2-Islam just seems like a very hatful religion to me.* I DO have Arab aquaintances, not friends. One of my best friends early in high school was born in Pakistan and he is Muslim.*3- HE SIDED WITH AMERICA ON EVERYTHING! HE WAS HAPPY TO BE HERE AND PROUD OF OUR COUNTRY. HE HAS THE FREEDOM HERE IN AMERICA TO PRACTICE HIS FAITH WITHOUT PERSECUTION, WHILE STILL TAKING ADVANTAGE OF ALL OF THE GREAT THINGS THIS COUNTRY HAS TO OFFER* we need more arabs like him


1-True, I never said I wasn't I am 100% and Im proud of it, I just said I have arab heritage.

2-To be honest, it is.

3-I agree, If you come to our country(if not legally Ill shoot you btw  :Wink/Grin: ), you pledge alligance to our flag and not bash it, if you do...get the fvck out.....But you should not die for your country...............

































LET THE OTHER MUTHERFVCKER DIE FOR HIS !!!

 :Haha:   :Haha:

----------


## Superhuman

classic! i'll have to remember that line ironfreak

----------


## miamistar

Bottom line is these middle eastern countries (Iran, Afghanistan, Iraq, Saudi Arabia) the only thing they have is oil. The only nobel peace prize winner from you guys is a man by the name of YASSER ARAFAt... ya hes done a lot of good... mentioned in the same breath as Hitler and Stalin. The only news that has come out of the middle east is strictly violence. Now that may be a cause of United States media or European Media, regardless they have not made a significant contributon to this Earth in the past very many years. It also seems like their English vocabulary is confined to two words" the enemy" Whether it be Osama, the guy from Hezbollah they do not even know the United States or Israel exists they just know about "the enemy". If you took oil away from these countries they would be jsut a blip on the map. They have nothing to offer civilization except being a model of what not to become. I understand their are a bunch of muslims who are good people and are dieing for unjust causes because of islamic extremists who are indirectly causing these deaths, but they need to do their part and stick up for themeselves against these people and then maybe their situation will become better. I do not want to hear of any excuses about how they would be going up against some of the most violent people because these "innocent civilians" strongly outnumber those who are acting as extremists in the country. So IMO these people are dying because they are idle in making a change in their country. And by the way... JuiceBOxx, your people from Iran might nopt be bad people and there are alot of good people there that do not share the same animosity that the government has towards the U.S. and Israel. But I hope that half-a-man Ahmdinjunk gets put in a cage with a Green Beret.

----------


## Ufa

Don't piss on it let it burn.

----------


## Logan13

> eyyy  
> 
> not all arabs are muslims....
> 
> Im American with Arab hertiage and certainly not a muslim and certainly NOT supporting the middle east in current affairs, quite the opposite actually as Id be in the Military in the next year or so....but FVCK IT...*Im sick and tired of saying that on this site I should get a free signature for that shit* lol


Put it in your "Location"

----------


## Logan13

> Just wanted to get my point acrossed.
> 
> Say w.e you want about the middle east, state your opinion about the war etc.. I could care less but all I ask is watch your wordings very closley!
> 
> We have members in here from all countrys that such dumb statements can offend them which will result into a arguement, bashing of each otherys countrys etc....then we get members getting banned for this dumb shyt.


I have yet to see a post from you that has actually added anything constructive to a thread. You are only here to stir the pot, not with a logical and well thought-out arguement, but with finger pointing and outrageous statements. It is obvious that you are not that bright, but do you need to continue with the "BIG WORDS" in an effort to be heard? 
 :0lamo:

----------


## juiceboxxx

> *I have yet to see a post from you that has actually added anything constructive to a thread*. You are only here to stir the pot, not with a logical and well thought-out arguement, but with finger pointing and outrageous statements. It is obvious that you are not that bright, but do you need to continue with the "BIG WORDS" in an effort to be heard?


bla bla bla stfu 

all you do is sit here and act like a racist fuk by bashing the middle east! I'm sorry I'm not as low as you.

I just stated my opinion and said that people should give their thoughts yes but watch what they say because alot of our members are middle eastern and they can be offended by such foolish/offensive statements. 

btw: You got to be joking me right? I'm hardly on the political, news forums but dont sit and start making false assumptions and accusations by saying that I never added anything constructive in my previous threads because this is not true. I'm always on the steroid forums,pct,ar etc, always contributing by helping members and especially newbies out. Even though this is just your opinion and to me your just a lonley internet men that hates on people to take his anger out in life its okay. Your nobody to me and neither is your grade 2 insults that keep on breaking my heart over and over again.

I basically came in here and broke up the beef between the two sides and said state your opinions but keep respect for eachother at the same time. Finally everyone came to an agreement, then you had to make your self present and be the center of attention as always by trying to start beef with me again to get the thread more live. 

Fuk dude find a hobby man!

----------


## juiceboxxx

> now's here's a clash of the titans of IQ........


Buddy weren't you banned last night? yes it was you then you went and changed your nickname! you were stating garbage very harsh remarks in this thread and we had to delete your posts!

someone ban this fool :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## zodiac666

> just curious what some of the pro-hizbollah people here think would be a good way for israel to handle the situation?


?...

----------


## juiceboxxx

> ?...


I dont know yet and why? it's because its not my job to sit down and think of a solution for Isreal its Isreal's president/governements job. I know they must go after Hezbolla however I dont suggest they just drop bombs and kill innocent women, children because "they suspect/think that thats where he is hiding" (in that location where they are dropping bombs.

I think they should make sure 100% then get him with 1 bomb, 1 shot etc...

The way Isreal is going right now all of Lebanon will be bombed up and in the end I bet you they wont even get him. To be honest with you I think he's in Syria as we speak. Just like the Americans didn't find Bin Ladin the jews wont find Hezbolla. Do you really think if your wanted by a Country and an entire army force? that you will continue to remain in that country? well if so your an idiot! Sadam stayed and his ass got caught! I think Hezbolla learned from sadams mistakes. Bin Ladin is in Pakistan probably and still no one has even heard of him but thats another story. If they do find Hezbolla then fine but bomb him up and only him. Dont go on and kill 1000000000 innocent people in the proccess of finding/killing Hezbolla.

Isreal is trying to make a point here, which is for the arab countrys to not ever fuk with them again. They are showing their powers towards the arabs so that they wont have the balls to try to go to war, kidnap their soldiers etc...ever again. I dont think this is all because of 2 bloody soldiers! It's more to it then we know and in my opinion they are desperatly trying to make a point here which is "stop fukin with Isreal" we will no longer tolerate it.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

People people keep it civil.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

LOL welll in other news on the subject, the UN, America, France & Britian pledged offerings to provide soldiers as part of an infamous " UN Stabalization Force" between the Lebannon/Isreali border... lets hope they actually arm them as warfighters instead of peacekeepers this time

----------


## Kärnfysikern

badger please stop posting. you have been banned and I will continue to delete everything you post untill this username gets banned aswell.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Johan will beat the Hizbollah with his pair of x-country skis.......back you brutes.........



lol your kinda dumb but fun

----------


## juiceboxxx

> Damn......another harsh remark.......
> 
> OK......here.......
> I think Israel is perfect and is doing the right thing and will enable democracy and peace to spread throughout the middle east.
> 
> Jesus told me to say that


lol

are you jew?

----------


## juiceboxxx

> People people keep it civil.


yes PLEASE tell Logan this! Everytime I come and break up a fight or bashing mr.Logan here has to re start it! in almost every thread about the middle east that is. Too much work for me lol

----------


## juiceboxxx

You cant go crazy with your racial and strong comments bro other then that your opinion is okay.

----------


## Superhuman

that's funny, the only way I can see what goober said is through juiceboxx's replies to him  :LOL:  u missed that johan. so was gooberhead badgerman?

----------


## Kale

> that's funny, the only way I can see what goober said is through juiceboxx's replies to him  u missed that johan. so was gooberhead badgerman?


Der !!! Of course its him. Anothing fvcking retard that wont stay away !!!

----------


## RA

> israel may not be targetting civilians, but they dont give a **** if they hit a few dozen...that puts them in the same class as the terrorists if you ask me


 
#1 No one asked you

#2 There is a HUGE difference between targeting civilians and civilians getting killed because cowards are hiding behind them.

----------


## RA

> All I got to say is, if Abraham had kept it in his pants we wouldn't be having this problem right now....... so I am blaming him.


 

 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Phreak101

> All I got to say is, if Abraham had kept it in his pants we wouldn't be having this problem right now....... so I am blaming him.


Now THAT's funny!

Ironically both of these religions (Judaism and Islam) stemmed from the same crowd, they were just passed down by different people, so of course over time it changed into two different religions.

It seems like civility is finally returning to the board! Everyone is keeping their opinions solid and their tempers to a minimum! Bravo! 

Many of you make a good point. Israel is launching a massive offensive for the same reason the US is all oevr the place..if they cannot find an enemy to target because the enemy is intermingled and spread out over various areas, the only way to deter the enemy is to kick one of their asses so bad that the rest get scared they'll be next. It sucks it has to be this way, but in the end it will hopefully work itself out. Neither side is truly at fault anymore, it's just the Hatfields and the McCoys. However, I think we all can agree that religious extremism and misguided politics are to blame.

John Lennon said it best, give peace a chance!

----------


## Logan13

> bla bla bla stfu 
> 
> all you do is sit here and act like a racist fuk by bashing the middle east! I'm sorry I'm not as low as you.
> 
> I just stated my opinion and said that people should give their thoughts yes but watch what they say because alot of our members are middle eastern and they can be offended by such foolish/offensive statements. 
> 
> btw: You got to be joking me right? I'm hardly on the political, news forums but dont sit and start making false assumptions and accusations by saying that I never added anything constructive in my previous threads because this is not true. I'm always on the steroid forums,pct,ar etc, always contributing by helping members and especially newbies out. Even though this is just your opinion and to me your just a lonley internet men that hates on people to take his anger out in life its okay. Your nobody to me and neither is your grade 2 insults that keep on breaking my heart over and over again.
> 
> I basically came in here and broke up the beef between the two sides and said state your opinions but keep respect for eachother at the same time. Finally everyone came to an agreement, then you had to make your self present and be the center of attention as always by trying to start beef with me again to get the thread more live. 
> ...



You do not break up shit, you instigate. Address via PM.............?

----------


## Logan13

> bla bla bla stfu 
> 
> all you do is sit here and act like a racist fuk by bashing the middle east! I'm sorry I'm not as low as you.
> 
> I just stated my opinion and said that people should give their thoughts yes but watch what they say because alot of our members are middle eastern and they can be offended by such foolish/offensive statements. 
> 
> btw: You got to be joking me right? I'm hardly on the political, news forums but dont sit and start making false assumptions and accusations by saying that I never added anything constructive in my previous threads because this is not true. I'm always on the steroid forums,pct,ar etc, always contributing by helping members and especially newbies out. Even though this is just your opinion and to me your just a lonley internet men that hates on people to take his anger out in life its okay. Your nobody to me and neither is your grade 2 insults that keep on breaking my heart over and over again.
> 
> I basically came in here and broke up the beef between the two sides and said state your opinions but keep respect for eachother at the same time. Finally everyone came to an agreement, then you had to make your self present and be the center of attention as always by trying to start beef with me again to get the thread more live. 
> ...



You do not break up shit, you instigate. Fact of the matter is that you are in over your head in here.

----------


## juiceboxxx

> You do not break up shit, you instigate. Address via PM.............?


I do break up everything you cause. Go see the past couple middle east forums and you will have your proof there.

I instigate? I'm not even going to bother explaining myself to you for all these foolish things you accuse me of. 1st you say I have never made any good contributions for any posts on this site then you say now I instigate shyt? okkkk Mr .Bader lol  :Welcome:  

Yes address via pm  :Wink:  the reason being? I already explained it to you. Members of other races, cultures get offended by the way you talk and treat their country.

The way I see it, you keep challenging me and asking me for answers and I've answered all your questions. This isn't a damn game show I'm on which your the host! 

All I'm saying for the 10000000000000th time is state your god damn opinion but keep respect for other peoples countrys at the same time. This means their history, army, people, etc ANYTHING!

now I know your not that dumb? so please put a end to this THHHHHHHHHHHEE ENNNNNNNNNNND. :Bbiwin:

----------


## juiceboxxx

> You do not break up shit, you instigate. Fact of the matter is that you are in over your head in here.


w.e you say boss :Aajack:

----------


## painiscoming

people please say your opinions , but respect others at the same time.

----------


## painiscoming

> now the States want to point the finger at Iran. 
> 
> Give me a break man no facts no nothing as usual. They just want an excuse to walk into Iran and get them involved inthis war. so its Isreal and U.S v.s the middle east  
> 
> They are saying Iran and Syria support Hezbolla bla bla well do you have proof that they kidnapped these 2 soldiers? noo then shut up!


man it shouldnt be news to you, its always been U.S. and Israel Vs. the middle east. and the funny thing is they think they always get away with it, but anywhere in this world you go to they HATE americans and Zionists(not jews in general) and soon they'll hate canadians too thanks to Mr.Harper.

----------


## painiscoming

people please say your opinions , but respect others at the same time.

----------


## painiscoming

> ALL IS FAIR IN WAR.
> 
> But, the second Lebanon does that, Israel will launch a FULL WAR
> 
> GO FOR IT I SAY


see thats what got americans in trouble in Vietnam. never underestimate Hezbollahs abilty to fight, if you only knew the way they have been trained you would be suggesting your zionist friends to back off.

----------


## juiceboxxx

nice posts pain :Smilie: 

btw nice avy

hmmmm were there to "protect and keep peace" eh lol

evidence shows it all

----------

